# Craftsman 536.882600 Parts Manual?



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Good evening all;

Just inherited a Craftsman 536.882600, Serial 4342 model that is in pretty good shape. Very solid at 26 inches wide. Has a transmission rather than drive disc, and seems like the drive skips every once in a while. Probably a stretched chain(s), so I'll probably replace both. Has a huge 14 inch impeller. I've got to figure out the auger activation system and cabling system, as this layout is new to me. Also need to find a belt cover and a bottom pan cover for it, yet those are problems for down the road.

I can't find Operators Manual or a Parts list for this machine....and Sears does not have these. Any chance a forum member has a PDF of these two documents?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

oldie for sure maybe this thread can help you from 8 years ago Craftsman 536.882600


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you captchas -- that's exactly what I needed!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

You have a blower with a lot of potential and strength to it. Here's some info that might be of use to you. First off, there are a large number of machines that have the same tractor unit, meaning you can use manuals for other models as they have the same parts. On the controls, there is a single control that works drive with or without the auger. That's the lever on the right side of the control panel on the handle bars, it's push or pull to engage the auger or disengage it. You need to release the control handle to engage or disengage the auger so be aware of that. Here's some other hints, put the blower into service position and insure the bolts holding the transmission to the crossshaft and insure they're tight along with the shoulder bolts on the ends of the crossshaft and insure they're all tight. Insure the chains on the tranny and axel are straight and no excessive slack, I added some sleeves to the axel to insure it stays in line with the tranny. The plastic bushings on some units are crap, there's a thread I put together on this forum on how to convert them to roller bearings, a big improvement. The cable that goes between the control handle and the idlers by the engine is no longer available, but there is an option. You can use the cable for auger chute control (on some models) and with a little modifying you can replace the one on your drive if it ever breaks. If you want and have some machining and welding skills, I modified mine so the drive and auger are no longer controlled by a single control.
That's all I can think of at the moment, hope it helps.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you HCBPH for this. Yes, this machine is a work in progress, and I appreciate the huge 14 inch impeller. I've read through your previous posts on these machines, and know that one of your recommendations was to make sure the 3/4 head shoulder bolt was tight on each side of the machine....so today, I was wrenching them tight. Unfortunately, even though I was not really torqueing too much, I broke one of them off, so now I need to try and reverse thread it out. 

This machine is in such good shape that I don't want to give up on it, so I'm going to keep working on it. I may need to try and fabricate a rear and bottom cover, and I definitely will need to search for a belt cover. BUT, those issues are still down the road....


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

It's a bear when something breaks like that. You can get some reverse twist drill bits at HF. I've had them work before, not every time but enough to make them worth the $$. Here's another tip, once you get that stub out and another shoulder bolt, snug them up and what I did was on the flat on each side, drilled and threaded a small hole and threaded a small bolt into it. Keeps the bolts from backing out.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> It's a bear when something breaks like that. You can get some reverse twist drill bits at HF. I've had them work before, not every time but enough to make them worth the $$. Here's another tip, once you get that stub out and another shoulder bolt, snug them up and what I did was on the flat on each side, drilled and threaded a small hole and threaded a small bolt into it. Keeps the bolts from backing out.


That's a great idea for the hole and small bolt. I stopped by HF today and picked up some reverse drill bits and will get it a try this weekend...


----------

